# une appli pour cacher des sms d'un contact précis ?



## denisebear (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir !!

Je recherche une appli qui :
- permet de cacher les sms entrant d'un contact en particulier
- de cacher les sms sortant d'un contact en particulier
- n'apparaît pas dans la liste des applis
- n'affiche pas de notifications, ou une notification discrète (pas du genre : un nouveau message secret est arrivé !!! )

à défaut je recherche une appli de messagerie qui serait invisible sur mon tel, et compatible android.

Merci merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2017)

Donc une application inconnue qui permet d'échanger des messages invisibles avec des correspondants cachés. Pas facile la communication.

Le tout pour Android demandé sur un forum Mac.


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2017)

Ca sent l'adultère à plein nez cette demande.


----------



## denisebear (21 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Donc une application inconnue qui permet d'échanger des messages invisibles avec des correspondants cachés. Pas facile la communication.
> 
> Le tout pour Android demandé sur un forum Mac.



Mais non !
Je suis sur iphone l'autre sur android.
Et dans le meilleur des cas je préférerai juste cacher les sms sur mon iphone.


----------



## denisebear (21 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ca sent l'adultère à plein nez cette demande.



Ça pourrait !
Mais je veux surtout me protéger de l'homophobie de mon père...


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juillet 2017)

On appelle ça un mot de passe dont tu *es* le seul connaisseur…
Si ton iPhone est synchronisé sur un Mac, de nouveau, un mdp blindé connu que par *toi*, pour *ta* session personnelle.


----------



## daffyb (21 Juillet 2017)

et pourquoi pas simplement envoyer des mails ?


----------



## denisebear (21 Juillet 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> On appelle ça un mot de passe dont tu *sois* le seul connaisseur…
> Si ton iPhone est synchronisé sur un Mac, de nouveau, un mdp blindé connu que par *toi*, pour *ta* session personnelle.



Waw ! Je connaissais l'existence de ces fameux mot de passe !
...
Je veux qu on pense que je n'ai rien a cacher... je suis surveillée...


----------



## denisebear (21 Juillet 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> et pourquoi pas simplement envoyer des mails ?



Mes mails sont surveillés.
Synchronisés avec la tablette de mon père...


----------



## daffyb (21 Juillet 2017)

denisebear a dit:


> Mes mails sont surveillés.
> Synchronisés avec la tablette de mon père...


tu crées une nouvelle adresse, c'est pas bien compliqué.


----------



## daffyb (21 Juillet 2017)

denisebear a dit:


> Mes mails sont surveillés.
> Synchronisés avec la tablette de mon père...


Si tu as bien 30 ans et que tu n'es pas sous tutelle alors je te conseille de t'émanciper quelque peu...et de prendre ta vie en main.


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2017)

Clairement pas possible sur iOS sans Jailbreak : Pas possible d'avoir une application "cachée", pas possible d'avoir accès aux SMS.
Le truc, c'est d'utiliser un messagerie en ligne où tu peux y accéder par Safari, mais bon.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2017)

Pas mieux que daffyb ou Larme, une nouvelle adresse mail, uniquement configurée sur ton iPhone.
À charge pour l'autre de ne t'envoyer que des mails.
Pas de possibilité d'échange par sms, certes, mais au moins une solution viable dans l'immédiat.
Bien sûr, si ton père a accès à ton téléphone et va fouiller dans les préférences, il pourra découvrir l'existence de cette adresse.
Alors peut-être que tu peux envisager de télécharger une application de réception de mail (voir sur l'apple store) qui ne servira que pour cette adresse (une application que tu cacheras dans un dossier, plutôt que sur le bureau de ton iPhone).
Mais tôt ou tard il te faudra t'affranchir du carcan parental. Ça n'est pas toujours facile mais ça te sera nécessaire et salutaire.


----------



## les_innommables66 (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Création d'un nouveau compte mail en utilisant le mode "privé" de Safari sur l'iPhone et la consultation via le webmail sur internet ==> pas de trace dans l'historique, pas de mot de passe enregistré...

La seule subtilité que je vois : au moment de la création de ce nouveau compte, si on demande une adresse mail valide et existante pour t'envoyer un lien à cliquer. À gérer via une adresse mail transitoire dispo sur internet également.

Ne pas paramétrer le compte sur l'application Mail.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## usurp (21 Juillet 2017)

Pour les SMS, peut-être une solution en utilisant plutôt WhatsApp et en utilisant un programme qui le verrouille--> voir ici
Et ne pas oublier de désactiver les notifications

-usurp-


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2017)

denisebear a dit:


> Ça pourrait !
> Mais je veux surtout me protéger de l'homophobie de mon père...



Il n'y a jamais de solution technique à un problème humain.

Je ne connais pas le détail de ta situation et je me garde bien de la juger et même si cela peut te paraître facile à écrire devant un écran, le seul moyen de construire sa vie et son bonheur est de faire ses choix indépendamment des opinions d'autrui, fusse les membres les plus proches de sa propre famille. Cela demande un courage considérable, cela a un prix souvent élevé, mais c'est le seul moyen d'avancer.

Je te souhaite le meilleur.


----------

